
Show HN: Fully manual Let's Encrypt client with DNS verification - veeti
https://github.com/veeti/manuale
======
bobwaycott
Under the _Why?_ section ...

> _You want the traditional and authentic SSL installation experience of
> copying files you don 't understand to your server, searching for
> configuration instructions and praying that it works._

I'm sure most of us have been there at least once. This sure put a smile on my
face.

------
Eridrus
You mention Ansible in this and I've been using it to manage some ec2
infrastructure and was curious if you have any Ansible playbooks/modules that
integrate this already that you can share.

